# Dang MI DNR



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

So this is my last year of the youth hunt......the freakin DNR scheduled early doe the same time as the youth hunt!!!! what kind of edge does that give me!?!? Our management here in MI is a joke. The doe ratio was 30:1 at one point and probably still close to that.......all of you iowa, missouri, and kansas shooters......count your blessings!!!!


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup the Michigan DNR is a JOKE!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

so just dont take a gun, its that simple, when I was 14 and 15 I took my bow for both days of my youth hunt, sure you have to wear orange, but its not that bad.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

How does that solve the deer being underpressue?


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohhh, your worried about pressure.. I thought you were worried about all those booms going off while your trying to bowhunt.. my badd! yeah, that isnt right, it should go youth, early doe, then yada yada


----------



## Bear2 (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't understand what edge you're supposed to have if early doe wasn't for the same weekend?


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

Youth season should be JUST that. Nothing else. Give the kids a chance to harvest a deer, maybe their first, without having anyone else in the woods. We need to get more kids into hunting, whether it be gun, bow or crossbow.


----------



## Bear2 (Jun 22, 2012)

tanneryrat said:


> Youth season should be JUST that. Nothing else. Give the kids a chance to harvest a deer, maybe their first, without having anyone else in the woods. We need to get more kids into hunting, whether it be gun, bow or crossbow.


Problem is, when do they do the disabled hunt? I could see paring youth and disabled together- but not early doe with either- that sound fair?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bear2 said:


> I don't understand what edge you're supposed to have if early doe wasn't for the same weekend?


Everybodys gonna gun hunt doe to put meat in the freezer. The deer are going to be skiddish with everyone in the woods, its gonna be hard for us bow hunters to get them close.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bear2 said:


> Problem is, when do they do the disabled hunt? I could see paring youth and disabled together- but not early doe with either- that sound fair?


Youth and disabled are the same weekend 


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Grow up.


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

Bear2 said:


> Problem is, when do they do the disabled hunt? I could see paring youth and disabled together- but not early doe with either- that sound fair?


Good point and I agree with that. I believe the early doe season is private only but still.....Make the youth and disabled a week earlier, then do the early doe season.


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

ozzz said:


> Grow up.


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Bear2 (Jun 22, 2012)

ozzz said:


> Grow up.


Kinda dumb to post don't you think?


----------



## Bear2 (Jun 22, 2012)

tanneryrat said:


> Good point and I agree with that. I believe the early doe season is private only but still.....Make the youth and disabled a week earlier, then do the early doe season.


I feel like that would be a good option. But I like the 4/5 (can't remember) day weekend set up, rather than during the week . So like thur-mon is disabled and youth, then the weekend b4 bow opener be mirrored early doe


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

ozzz said:


> Grow up.


And miss the youth hunt? Dumb idea. :trollin:


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Youth season giving you trouble, learn to hunt like the big boys. You are going to have to eventually anyway. Life is full of plenty unhappy surprises that are much worse than this. So the solution is, grow up.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

ozzz said:


> Youth season giving you trouble, learn to hunt like the big boys. You are going to have to eventually anyway. Life is full of plenty unhappy surprises that are much worse than this. So the solution is, grow up.


Im mad that my last chance TO BE A KID AND HUNT is being compromised by something else. Your a real piece of work. Maybe i shouldnt hunt it because i need to be an adult. Maybe you should grow up. Its a rant didnt need that comment......probably works for the DNR


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ozzz said:


> Youth season giving you trouble, learn to hunt like the big boys. You are going to have to eventually anyway. Life is full of plenty unhappy surprises that are much worse than this. So the solution is, grow up.


I am not disagreeing with you, but im not agreeing, you shouldnt be so blunt about it, I mean if you would look back when you were a 15 year old kid, or even a 10 year old kid, would you rather have a no pressured hunt, or a hunt with shotguns blasting every 5 minuets?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its called a youth hunt for a reason.......for youth's to hunt. Kind of unfair that that isnt the case. Kind of like if there were handicap parking spaces, but they let anybody park in them. Sorry i dont have to 25+ years experience that some guys have, my handicap is that im 16. Us kids could use the extra help of unpressured deer to help us knock one down.......sorry again that im not as goof as you.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use to think Ozz was a decent AT'er until his posts on here confirmed he's just ignorant like most.


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

Bear2 said:


> Kinda dumb to post don't you think?


Yeah, sounds like ozzz is the one that needs to grow up. 

"Youth season giving you trouble, learn to hunt like the big boys. You are going to have to eventually anyway. Life is full of plenty unhappy surprises that are much worse than this. So the solution is, grow up." (post by ozzz)

Way to be supportive with the youth of today ozzz. Bet if the roles were reversed, you'd be kicking and screaming and throwing a temper tantrum on the floor. It's people like you that give our sport a bad wrap. 

Fletch125, don't listen to the negative people on here. They will try to get you riled up just for the fun of it. Keep hanging in there and even though its combined this year, enjoy your time in the woods, if you manage to take a deer or not. (I hope you do!!)


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ozzz said:


> Youth season giving you trouble, learn to hunt like the big boys. You are going to have to eventually anyway. Life is full of plenty unhappy surprises that are much worse than this. So the solution is, grow up.


You must not have any children....


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Youth season should definetly be before the doe season. I heard about that thing a few months ago where the Michigan DNR were going to hog farmers and declaring their pigs suddenly "feral" so the farmers were then getting arrested for having supposed feral hogs. One farmer even killed all his pigs before the DNR showed up.


----------



## pse330 (May 5, 2012)

Man Im in your same position and it really sucks! only good thing about it is that the by combining the 2 hunts into one, the deer will be less pressered for bow season.


----------



## Bmass34 (Oct 4, 2009)

ozzz said:


> Youth season giving you trouble, learn to hunt like the big boys. You are going to have to eventually anyway. Life is full of plenty unhappy surprises that are much worse than this. So the solution is, grow up.


Wow, I have finally encountered someone that has never ever complained about anything, ever. This guy must live a super happy life- when anything negative comes his way, he just grows up and moves on.


----------

